# Fluval FX5 Canister Filter??



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi everyone. I was thinking about picking up a Fluval FX5 filter and I was wondering if anyone has one, and what they thought about it. All input is welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You can't beat that filter for the price vs the filtration it achieves. It is not the best built filter it does not have the best motor or the best impeller, but the versatility is great, it's essentially clog proof, and the amount of power is phenomenal. If your tank can handle the flow rate buy it. It is very well liked.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I think they're great in combination with a good biological filter.
They are super easy to use and setup. The only thing I dislike is the device used to hold the hoses is so hard to get on thicker tank trims. Actually one more thing, I also think the corrugated hoses trap too much gunk inside the groves in the hoses. I would prefer to hook up vinyl tubing instead.

What size tank do you plan on using it on?


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

i saw this filter as well... i have a 130Gal Long.... should be fine no?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I use an FX5 on eh 180gal aquarium and the flow is pretty impressive still. i have had the tank for a year with no problems. 

"The only thing I dislike is the device used to hold the hoses is so hard to get on thicker tank trims." No kidding lol its a bitch on a 180gall thats for sure, when your putting it on you think your going to break something.... try to take it off now lol.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

my tank is about 110 to 120 gallons. basically the size of a coffin. so the flow is good enough to get a decent current going in the tank?? from what i have been hearing the FX5 is an all around good filter. am i wrong in assuming that??


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

tooslow said:


> my tank is about 110 to 120 gallons. basically the size of a coffin. so the flow is good enough to get a decent current going in the tank?? from what i have been hearing the FX5 is an all around good filter. am i wrong in assuming that??


The flow is definitely what a FX5 is known for. As for how much you need in your tank, it depends on what fish you are keeping.

If you can add another filter in the mix, you should be good. Eheim and Rena come to mind.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

I am keeping lake malawi cichlids (labs, zebra, peacocks), i couple plecos and a school of clown loaches. But from what i am seeing this filter would work very well in my set up.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Do you have a HOB filter? The addition of an AC110 as well should be sufficient.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

tooslow said:


> I am keeping lake malawi cichlids (labs, zebra, peacocks), i couple plecos and a school of clown loaches. But from what i am seeing this filter would work very well in my set up.


Clown loaches need about 84F acidic water and very high current. You have none of these in your cichlid tank. Plecos need a much mellower atmosphere than your tank can provide. You should remove all your bottomfeeders and replace with synodontis if you absolutely must.

And yes I'm sure I'm right about clown loaches. Nobody knows how to take care of them properly, with the exception of a select few. I'm friends with someone who's written books on loaches.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

I currently have 2xAC110 on that tank. But i would like to get some more filtration on the tank, so i was thinking the FX5 so i could get rid of the HOB filters.

I also have a strong jet in the tank for the clown loaches, and plenty of hiding spots for the plecos.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

AquariAM said:


> Clown loaches need about 84F acidic water and very high current. You have none of these in your cichlid tank. Plecos need a much mellower atmosphere than your tank can provide. You should remove all your bottomfeeders and replace with synodontis if you absolutely must.
> 
> And yes I'm sure I'm right about clown loaches. Nobody knows how to take care of them properly, with the exception of a select few. I'm friends with someone who's written books on loaches.


I would have to second that...just didn't want to sound like the bad guy lol

Basically, AquariAM is saying...try to mix and match species within their biotypes. Cichlids prefer hard water while loaches/plecos prefer the opposite. Then there's water current, most loaches prefer high water currents while not all plecos enjoy wave surfing.

BUT it's your tank, your fish and your choice!

If you could live with it, I would keep an AC110 running.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

oh gosh, how can you be the bad guy if you are trying to help out? lol. And yes i completely understand about mixing fish from different water conditions. One day i want to convert my tank to a tropheus tank, but that will take a lot of research first.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

tooslow said:


> oh gosh, how can you be the bad guy if you are trying to help out? lol. And yes i completely understand about mixing fish from different water conditions. One day i want to convert my tank to a tropheus tank, but that will take a lot of research first.


For now though, please take the plecos and clown loaches out and give them to someone who can take care of them. There's no point giving the loaches to an LFS as most are ignorant to their needs. Find someone with a six foot tank that already has loaches with similar needs and give them to him/her. The plecos you can trade at an LFS.

Thanks for caring.

Cheers.

On the FX5 topic, if you do get one, consider keeping an HOB on the tank anyways for the following reasons:

Media changes>> Say you need to run carbon or ammonia remover or some other granular media. Putting it in an HOB- 10 seconds. Canister- 8 minutes.

Redundancy>> Only filter conks out- huge problem. One of two conks out, smaller problem. The FX5 does produce a massive amount of current but this can be mitigated in numberous ways such as:
Putting a little bit of sponge on the output, spraybars, using an intake strainer as an output


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

tooslow said:


> oh gosh, how can you be the bad guy if you are trying to help out? lol. And yes i completely understand about mixing fish from different water conditions. One day i want to convert my tank to a tropheus tank, but that will take a lot of research first.


Do I hear troph tank? Now that's something I can help you with later down the road


----------

